# another look at a predator on hare



## onionman (Mar 24, 2011)

Pine Martin or Fisher?


----------



## onionman (Mar 24, 2011)

onionman said:


> View attachment 624473
> View attachment 624475
> View attachment 624477
> View attachment 624481
> ...











a closer look


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Fisher, cool pics.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Terrific. Where were they taken? I have seen tracks here in Cheboygan County, once on my place and once on state land. On the state land I followed it for about a mile to confirm it wasn`t an otter.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Cool pics! I haven’t seen them here in MI but they’re common in NW Ontario. Had one about climb into my brush blind. They sure are big weasels.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I think marten


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

FREEPOP said:


> I think marten


What's making you think that? You've been trapping longer than I have, so I'm curious. I was swayed towards Fisher by the darker color, lack of throat patch and it seems to be almost twice as big as that Hare.

It very easily could be a large, dark Marten with no throat patch. Either way, would be a good catch.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

MichiFishy said:


> What's making you think that? You've been trapping longer than I have, so I'm curious. I was swayed towards Fisher by the darker color, lack of throat patch and it seems to be almost twice as big as that Hare.
> 
> It very easily could be a large, dark Marten with no throat patch. Either way, would be a good catch.


No expert on those critters for sure and I could definitely be wrong.
The face looks more like a marten to me.

I'd ask @ottertrapper if anyone knows, he would.


----------



## Ghost hntr (Aug 26, 2018)

Fisher no doubt. Look at tail


----------

